# Found Pigeon



## yasdnil88 (Aug 18, 2012)

I found this pigeon the other day on my property (see display picture) .. It has a solid green tag on one leg ans a blue tag with "CU 2012 6604 www.crpu.ca" on the other leg. It has been here for almost a week. I am wondering if someone has lost it. I have contacted the CRPU in regards to this found pigeon but am awaiting a response still. I am wondering what I should do in the meantime.. Since it has been here for a while, this morning I placed it in a box lined with paper, with some water and wild bird seed and covered the top with an oven rack (this was the best solution for now). I live in the country and am concerned for its safety as there are hawks and coyotes always near the property, this is why I have tried to put it in a safe place for now. I thought it would just rest here for a few days and then be on its way but this was not the case. I have witnessed it fly so I don't think it is injured (although I am not a vet so I don't know for sure). Can anyone advise me if I should be doing anything differently for this bird? Or can anyone help me locate the owner(s)?
Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like you have him set up ok.. you would take care of him as like any pet bird. clean water and seed.. the wildbird food will be fine for now.. you can add though dried split peas and lentils, unpopped popcorn (plain no flavors), if you want. If you have a dog crate where he can see out may be better for him if you have him for awhile. to check his health you can describe his droppings, they should not be bright bright green or liquid..and have urates too..(the white part.) his droppings may not be perfect because of stress but really bad droppings could mean he is sick.


----------



## yasdnil88 (Aug 18, 2012)

His droppings are pretty watery right now.. a medium olive green colour with a very small amount of white around the outside of the stool.. dont know if this means anything or not. I wont be able to contact anyone from the CRPU until monday as they are closed for the weekend. Do you know if he will be okay outside like this or should he be kept inside? I am sorry, I just have never had a bird before and am very "green" when it comes to this topic lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yasdnil88 said:


> His droppings are pretty watery right now.. a medium olive green colour with a very small amount of white around the outside of the stool.. dont know if this means anything or not. I wont be able to contact anyone from the CRPU until monday as they are closed for the weekend. Do you know if he will be okay outside like this or should he be kept inside? I am sorry, I just have never had a bird before and am very "green" when it comes to this topic lol.


I would bring him in to reserve his energy.. a heat pad under the box on low just in case he needs it. the droppings don't sound bad.. see if they improve with him eating.. put the seed in a croc he can't tip over so he does not poop on his feed. also you can dip his beak in the water just to show him it..sometimes if thirsty they will gulp it down.. they suck water unlike other kinds of birds. he may not like being shown the water but at least he will know it is there for him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this lost bird.

Please follow these guidelines :

*http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## yasdnil88 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you both for your help with this. I am going out right now to see if I can find a reasonably priced birdcage or dog crate he might be more comfortable in until I can find his owner. I will post updates


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, That's so kind of you to by a cage. But if it's too much in price you can get a big cardboard box at least 2 feet x2 feet, cut out on the sides strips with a exacto knife to look like _jail bars _(lol i can't get a better description) so he can see outside and you can also see him and keep the oven rack on top.


----------

